# (Resolved) HTML in Notepad



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Not sure where to stick this so I put it here.

I write HTML code (I'm a rank amateur) strictly in notepad. My Linkspage .htm file has grown rather large and now when I try to edit it in notepad I get a "not enough memory" error. I can open the file in Wordpad and edit it with no problems.

Question: Is the notepad error due to its own limitations? In other words, is there a maximum size of file that can be edited in notepad? My file is 54KB.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I get a similar error if I paste 44 kb of text in to a 44 kb file-but if I open a large file in Notepad, it automatically goes to WordPad on my ME machine, and on 98 it asks if I want to open it in WordPad..

There is a notepad replacememt called NoteTab Lite-I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Snake~eyes (Apr 18, 2002)

erm nevermind.. i was going to say somthing but i checke d my sources and it was incorrect


----------



## deuce (May 26, 2001)

> my ME machine


Brendan you should be shot!.....you know better than that!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It works just fine.
Ask Davey-he'll tell you.


----------



## vynsane (Jan 29, 2003)

i use aranae and it's great... here's a link to download from

http://www.tucows.com/preview/194626.html

it had color coded tags, so you can see what you're programming and make sure all the tags are complete...


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

If you have been directly writing HTML code through your Notepad, here's something that you will find far better and user friendly.

Go to http://www.evrsoft.com/download/ and download 1st Page 2000. Its a download size of about 5.2mb. Its an excellent HTML editor and its free. Actually, its too good to be free. It even contains many readymade JavaScripts that you can directly include in your pages and it has loads of other features. You need to try it to realise the quality.

After Notepad, this will surely look like an extremely luxurious editor .

But if you have FrontPage or Netscape Composer, even that will do. But nothing as of now beats 1st Page 2000. Try it out.

As regards your error, it surely is a limitation of Notepad. Try out 1st Page 2000. I very very strongly recommend it.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey PC!



> PC wrote
> 
> (I'm a rank amateur)


I think you have lost that status! 

John


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes you are definitely not an amateur anymore.

abvavguser-he likes writing all his code by hand and doesn't use a wysiwyg.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

1st Page 2000 is not a WYSIWYG editor. You have to enter the bare HTML code in the editor window. The advantage is that the indentation is automatic, plus there are different colours for different portions of a tag, etc. So its far more visually appealing and convenient than the plain old notepad.

But unfortunately, the download is not on at present. I just realised on receiving a private message that the links are broken. So I myself did a bit of turning around at the site and found this page. http://download.developernetworks.de/download/evrsoft/1stpage2/

I have an installation file with me. Its about 5.2 MB. Is there any place where I can upload it and then others can download it from there?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I have to throw in my suggestion.

Use Rogsoft Notepad+

http://www.mypeecee.org/rogsoft/notepad.html

the file is named notepad.exe

just replace your existing notepad.exe

In winxp and win2k, restart in safe mode and replace both the C:\WINNT\system32\dllcache\notepad.exe and the C:\WINNT\notepad.exe

Then all you have to do is set notepad+ to open with a new document. You do that by options-preferences-general tab-startup section-check "new document"

Then you won't have any problems with file size.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for explaining.
TSG doesn't allow upload of EXEs, but you can use a free web space like geocities or angelfire.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> I think you have lost that status!





> Yes you are definitely not an amateur anymore.


Hehe you guys- you're making me blush! But thx! 

Thx for all the input- I wil continue to clack away in notepad: I'm too stupid to learn WYSIWYG 

But I just d/l'ed notepad+ - Thx for that tip! I will install it and give a brief review here.

ttyl!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Update!

I have notepad+ running...

...thx Shadow! So far it's great! I easily opened my bloated linkspage in it and edited it without a hitch! 

All I have to figure out now is how to create a subroutine in html...??? ???


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

One other cool thing about notepad+ is when you copy formatted text into notepad+, you can strip the formatting by hitting the i/i button twice. Hitting it once will strip the color and make all text proportional to the largest text in the document. Hitting it again will make all text defualt size, which is what you want before you save to an html file.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

> PC wrote
> 
> Thx for all the input- I wil continue to clack away in notepad: I'm too stupid to learn WYSIWYG


I am too PC, took Dreamweaver class last semester and resort back to notepad regularily!

John


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I know, it is not possible to upload such a big file at TSG. That is why I am asking for a place where I can upload it and others can download it.

I also have a file splitter. Whoever wants this file by e-mail can send me a private message and that file will come in small manageable installments. They can be joined back simply by running a batch file.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

PC what kind of subroutine are you talking about?

John


----------

